# Washable pee pad



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here using this. I would like to know what kind you use and where to get it. I used the disposable ones but I think it's a waste of money. And then I tried potty patch thinking it would be better because I could just clean it. It was great at the beginning. Smeagol loved to go there but then after awhile he didn't want to use it anymore and I couldn't get the stink out. It's just awful. I've read about the washable one and want to know more about it. Thanks.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love them....


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I love them....


Oh great. Where can I get it?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

they sound amazing  any 1 know where u get them?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the brand I use is 'PoochPads'.... I think I got them from Amazon.com.... I just wish I had bought the bigger sizes


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wondered about these as well. I spend a fortune on the paper ones I use now. Mine are "draggers" and drag everything around the floor so for now I use the pads that fit in a holder. 

Hopefully, once Hope's stools are not soft, these would work great. Right now, it requires a wiping up rather than a picking up and I'd feel that I was washing out baby diapers!

One breeder we met with uses washable adult incontinence pads that a family member orders for her through a nursing home they own. 

Once they are older I'd really like to use these.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I work in a hospital and got a bunch of the ones they use for the patients. I used them when I only had Mia. I got tired of washing them in my machine because my machine always smelled like pee. I stopped using them when I got a new washer/dryer. Now I use the disposable ones from Sam's club....they are for people and are called underpads. I get a box of 120 for $25.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i use the Pooch Pads brand also. i got the big size. i got them at Petedge, but they dont carry them there anymore , they carry a different brand i think of washable ones. 
i started using them when minnie and tootsie were older puppies, they were shredding up there disposable ones, so as soon as i got these ones it just worked out perfect. The Pooch Pads are expensived but well worth it


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I got mine on Ebay. My dad and I actually split a box of 12 and I think we paid a total of $35, if I remember right. More or less, they are the same type of cloth pads (with waterproof bottom) as the ones they use in nursing homes and hospitals. I absolutely love them and Coco and Cabo both took to using them immediately.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's some cute ones on ebay ....

6-18x20 washable reusable dog training puppy pee pads - eBay (item 110604726962 end time Feb-25-11 18:41:06 PST)


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

We use the Poochpads ones....the long term savings are definately worth the initial expense!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

jan896 said:


> the brand I use is 'PoochPads'.... I think I got them from Amazon.com.... I just wish I had bought the bigger sizes


Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> I work in a hospital and got a bunch of the ones they use for the patients. I used them when I only had Mia. I got tired of washing them in my machine because my machine always smelled like pee. I stopped using them when I got a new washer/dryer. Now I use the disposable ones from Sam's club....they are for people and are called underpads. I get a box of 120 for $25.


Definitely something to think about. Maybe wash them by hands?


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's some cute ones on ebay ....
> 
> 6-18x20 washable reusable dog training puppy pee pads - eBay (item 110604726962 end time Feb-25-11 18:41:06 PST)


Thank you so much for the link. These look nice.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

efinishya said:


> Definitely something to think about. Maybe wash them by hands?


Ewwwwwwwie  

With 6 dogs the disposable ones are the only way to go for us...but if I only had one, I still am not sure I'd ever put some pee covered thing in my washing machine, my sink, my bathtub, etc. I would buy maybe 1 or 2 and see what you think of them before spending a lot.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ewwwwwwwie
> 
> With 6 dogs the disposable ones are the only way to go for us...but if I only had one, I still am not sure I'd ever put some pee covered thing in my washing machine, my sink, my bathtub, etc. I would buy maybe 1 or 2 and see what you think of them before spending a lot.


Lol...I guess you're right. I will buy one and see how we like it.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been thinking about using these for Pixel.

I do use them for my guinea pigs in the bottom of their cages. The way to combat the washing machine of smelling of pee is to add some white vinegar to the softner drawer (and NEVER use softner as it stops them working).

They work amazingly well in the cages so it does make sense for using them for a dog too.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

2Cheese said:


> I work in a hospital and got a bunch of the ones they use for the patients. I used them when I only had Mia. I got tired of washing them in my machine because my machine always smelled like pee. I stopped using them when I got a new washer/dryer. Now I use the disposable ones from Sam's club....they are for people and are called underpads. I get a box of 120 for $25.



I also work in a hospital but i pick up the disposable incontience pads u put on chair/beds for the old people.. they are just like pee pads!! saves me alot but have to be careful doing it!!




flippedstars said:


> Ewwwwwwwie
> 
> With 6 dogs the disposable ones are the only way to go for us...but if I only had one, I still am not sure I'd ever put some pee covered thing in my washing machine, my sink, my bathtub, etc. I would buy maybe 1 or 2 and see what you think of them before spending a lot.


I totally agree, i dont think i would want to share my washing machine with pee pads! but if i had to spend out the cost of pee pads (which i dont) and the washable ones worked out cheaper i would consider it, i know how expensive pee pads can be.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've never had a problem putting gross laundry in the washer. When our girls were little, they were bed wetters so I'd have pee soaked sheets (and I mean soaked) almost every day. Just ran them on hot. Never once noticed any kind of smell in the washer. They'd get sick sometimes too and throw up in bed and so I've had a LOT of vomit and pee (and even poop!) in the washer and never had a bit of a problem with it. The sheets always came out smelling fresh and clean and never any residual odor at all. I never even considered washing them out first or that it would affect other loads of laundry.

Maybe it depends on the quality of your washer? Never a problem at all here. When you have children, all kinds of stuff goes in the laundry.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I stopped by babies r us today and got 2 pack of crib pads for $9.99. I figured if some of you use the pads for patients then I can use these. I will give them a try and see how it goes. I hope it goes well and I won't have a problem washing them.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I've never had a problem putting gross laundry in the washer. When our girls were little, they were bed wetters so I'd have pee soaked sheets (and I mean soaked) almost every day. Just ran them on hot. Never once noticed any kind of smell in the washer. They'd get sick sometimes too and throw up in bed and so I've had a LOT of vomit and pee (and even poop!) in the washer and never had a bit of a problem with it. The sheets always came out smelling fresh and clean and never any residual odor at all. I never even considered washing them out first or that it would affect other loads of laundry.
> 
> Maybe it depends on the quality of your washer? Never a problem at all here. When you have children, all kinds of stuff goes in the laundry.


LOL Tracy -- what kind of detergent were you using? We are considering getting a second washer for the dog stuff as it is anyway, ... also wonder if it has anything to do with hard/soft water? 

I just would be scared what happened to Kristy would happen to ours -- we have to put their stuff through 2-3 times already just to get the dog smell out so that the tinkle king doesn't immediately see fit to re-christen the stuff (we are using white vinegar and nature's miracle in the washes with their stuff along w/ reg. detergent).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> LOL Tracy -- what kind of detergent were you using? We are considering getting a second washer for the dog stuff as it is anyway, ... also wonder if it has anything to do with hard/soft water?
> 
> I just would be scared what happened to Kristy would happen to ours -- we have to put their stuff through 2-3 times already just to get the dog smell out so that the tinkle king doesn't immediately see fit to re-christen the stuff (we are using white vinegar and nature's miracle in the washes with their stuff along w/ reg. detergent).


Really? We have never had any trouble at all with smells coming through the laundry. We use Tide or Cheer. I always put in a little scoop of Oxyclean with dirty loads. No fabric softener unless it's sheets or blankets. We do have soft water. I have the Neptune Maytag washer and dryer set, the front loader ones.

I would be so grossed out if smells came through after laundering!! Yucko! I am very sensitive to smells, so I would definitely notice.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

2Cheese said:


> I work in a hospital and got a bunch of the ones they use for the patients. I used them when I only had Mia. I got tired of washing them in my machine because my machine always smelled like pee. I stopped using them when I got a new washer/dryer. Now I use the disposable ones from Sam's club....they are for people and are called underpads. I get a box of 120 for $25.



These "people underpads" would seem ideal to use. Are they the same size as the dog ones? I may check these out!


----------

